# Pennzoil Platinum



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone has their favorite and they will defend their decision till......whenever.

As long as you are not exceeding the recommended change intervals your selection is just fine IMO.

The euro spec. is maybe a skoosh better in some tiny respect but likely well beyond the needs of a normally operated (and maintained) engine.

Rob


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

I change every 3k miles weather it’s Dino oil or synthetic. It’s a cheap $25 insurance. 

What’s the deal with the high mileage though?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The higher mileage oil is for cars with high mileage. 

I have no idea what they consider high mileage though. 

I don't go the extended mileage recommendation either. 5k miles is my limit.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

As far as the Euro, I agree with Robby. It is Dexos 2 approved for my diesel whereas the 1.4 requirement is Dexos 1. Like saying it's required to use semi-synthetic, but if you want to use full-synthetic of course it's better.

More so, my opinion would be to stick with the required Dexos 1 in whatever you can find cheapest, but change it sooner than usual. I feel you would benefit more that way compared to using "High Mileage" oil. If you now change your oil at 5k plus miles, start changing at 5k or less.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I use the Euro formula (5w40) in our Jetta. No complaints here, but I'd probably just stick with the regular Pennzoil Platinum 5w30 in the Cruze. There are oil analysis tests out there (one of my own, and one from someone else) that show the oil still has life in it at 7500-10000 mile intervals.

You don't need the high mileage one. That is mainly for old cars with leaky seals.


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Cool guys that’s all I needed to know! I’ll stick with PP full synthetic with 3k OCI’s.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jremeee said:


> Cool guys that’s all I needed to know! I’ll stick with PP full synthetic with 3k OCI’s.


You can go WAY past a 3k interval with modern oils. 6000-7500 is just fine, even if that rate puts you at 1 OC a year.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jremeee said:


> I change every 3k miles weather it’s Dino oil or synthetic. It’s a cheap $25 insurance.
> 
> What’s the deal with the high mileage though?





Jremeee said:


> Cool guys that’s all I needed to know! I’ll stick with PP full synthetic with 3k OCI’s.


That is an incredible waste of time and money. We have several oil analysis reports from Pennzoil Platinum showing it's good for far more than 3K mile intervals in this specific engine. We have people running AMSOIL for 15k mile intervals and those oil analysis reports look good as well. 

3K miles is just silly.


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

So what do you recommend then sir? 


XtremeRevolution said:


> Jremeee said:
> 
> 
> > I change every 3k miles weather it’s Dino oil or synthetic. It’s a cheap $25 insurance.
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jremeee said:


> So what do you recommend then sir?


Without oil analysis, 7500 miles on Pennzoil Platinum. That is totally safe.


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Jremeee said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you recommend then sir?
> ...


Wow that’s crazy. Hey I’ll give it a shot and maybe do a oil analysis on this drain. I have the black stone labs kit I’ve never used it though.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Jremeee said:


> Wow that’s crazy. Hey I’ll give it a shot and maybe do a oil analysis on this drain. I have the black stone labs kit I’ve never used it though.


An oil analysis is best thing to do so you know where you stand with your specific oil. I've used Blackstone Lab before, less than $20 if I remember right.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't recommend using Blackstone for many reasons. I can get you a kit for Polaris Labs which is cheaper for what you're getting tested and includes oxidation and fuel dilution testing which Blackstone doesn't. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't recommend using Blackstone for many reasons. I can get you a kit for Polaris Labs which is cheaper for what you're getting tested and includes oxidation and fuel dilution testing which Blackstone doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Sending you a PM


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't recommend using Blackstone for many reasons. I can get you a kit for Polaris Labs which is cheaper for what you're getting tested and includes oxidation and fuel dilution testing which Blackstone doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


How much is the kit? And explain to me the fuel dilution testing please. I'm going to try to test for that on my upcoming oil change. Using a different method. Provided I can find anyone that knows how to use the machine. I want to see how todays oil compares to yesterdays oil.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

i use the supertech dexos approved oil at the 7500 interval with ac delco filter. 122K and going strong.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> How much is the kit? And explain to me the fuel dilution testing please. I'm going to try to test for that on my upcoming oil change. Using a different method. Provided I can find anyone that knows how to use the machine. I want to see how todays oil compares to yesterdays oil.


~$32, which includes TBN, free shipping, and a UPS return prepaid shipping label. Polaris Labs uses gas chromatography.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ~$32, which includes TBN, free shipping, and a UPS return prepaid shipping label. Polaris Labs uses gas chromatography.


There's 3 different prices on the oil. What's the difference? Which one do you recommend ALONG with the filter. I noticed 2 options. I have a 17. 

My fuel economy always drops at the 4k mark. With my current brand.


----------



## Guyssmart (Dec 10, 2015)

The Euro L Pennzoil Platinum is now Dexos2 which is required in the diesel.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Oil analysis! Just change your d**n oil every 7.5k miles with a recommended oil and move on. It's a Cruze,not a Ferrari or Porsche.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

karmatourer said:


> Oil analysis! Just change your d**n oil every 7.5k miles with a recommended oil and move on. It's a Cruze,not a Ferrari or Porsche.


1 reason for oil analysis!? When I get real busy in spring, summer, fall that 7500 miles comes around mighty fast. Averaged 33k mi/yr. With oil analysis and QUALITY oil I can extend oil change to 15k and change only HALF as often. That’s my main reason.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Farmerboy said:


> 1 reason for oil analysis!? When I get real busy in spring, summer, fall that 7500 miles comes around mighty fast. Averaged 33k mi/yr. With oil analysis and QUALITY oil I can extend oil change to 15k and change only HALF as often. That’s my main reason.


Whatever works for you. I understand.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jremeee said:


> Wow that’s crazy. Hey I’ll give it a shot and maybe do a oil analysis on this drain. I have the black stone labs kit I’ve never used it though.


Save your money and skip the oil analysis! I have used PP from day one and have run two analysis, the oil is still fine at 7500 miles. In fact I let one of them go to 10K and it was still fine although getting close to done. Both those should be posted here somewhere.....


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

cruze01 said:


> Save your money and skip the oil analysis! I have used PP from day one and have run two analysis, the oil is still fine at 7500 miles. In fact I let one of them go to 10K and it was still fine although getting close to done. Both those should be posted here somewhere.....


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## deadsmiley (Nov 3, 2014)

Jremeee said:


> So what do you recommend then sir?


I am doing 8k OCI on my 2014 Cruze. Just replaced the turbo. Turned out the turbo was probably fine, it was the waste gate that was shot (a common item). The oil feed tube to the turbo often gets clogged and requires replacement. Mine was very clean. I have always used PP in my car which I bought when it had 4k on it (not a typo).


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

deadsmiley said:


> Jremeee said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you recommend then sir?
> ...


How many miles do you have now? Or when you replaced turbo.


----------



## deadsmiley (Nov 3, 2014)

Jremeee said:


> deadsmiley said:
> 
> 
> > Jremeee said:
> ...


I have 175k on the car. Replaced the turbo last week. Probably could have just replaced the exhaust manifold as that is where the wastegate is located?


----------

